# Woodrum Ridge Raceway



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't posted anything about my track building progress here....So. A lot has been done. I cleaned up some of the debris so you can actually see what's been accomplished. All of the landscaping of cliffs and hills and ground cover has been put in place and for the most part ready to paint. There's a couple of spots left to back fill, but not much more. I did not get all the dust up yet, but the motivation to start driving on this is really keeping me going. I will start painting this weekend (I hope!) and get some color into this project. You can see in some spots where I started experimenting with some colors.

-Paul










http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1pR2r3odtl3YqpgqpMHkuiMRlggE1gsp47i7v8gncxIWsHP2D1wLxVs7xl-aB5l6fP


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Paul, you've got a cool track to run those equally cool P4s on. That is a photo-op (hint, hint...)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! Very well done. I really like how you used subtle elevation changes to give the track a lot of depth and realism. Keep it up, you've got something special brewing and I can't wait to see the finishing touches take it to the next level.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

*Very Very Nice!

CHEERS!*Tom


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Way cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

* Wow ! Hey are you offering that for sale in kit form like the Ferrari's ! LOL I'll take two or three. !! Nice work , really !*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoiks! What's the tale of the tape?

Looks massive!


----------



## craftymore (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome looking setup. Once it's completed it appears as though one could spend days racing on that track. Thanks for the great pics.:wave:

Zach


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*WRR Specs*

Woodrum Ridge Raceway is built on an 18' x 6' table and has two tracks. One 4-lane banked oval, 44 ft lap length and one 4-lane road coarse at 54 foot lap length. It is constructed from Tomy AFX track that has the surface leveled, rails set to .015" and painted. The skid aprons are Midwest cork roadbed with 1/16th inch balsa sheet underneath to get the roadbed level with the track surface. There are various rises in grade on the road coarse and the banked oval is slightly different in each corner. Power is 19.6 volts per lane at 6 Amps per lane. The power is switchable per lane, so you power either the oval or road course by lane at the driver's station. I've been building this for about a year now (I still have that wasteful habit of sleeping) between sculpting new bodies and reviewing various slot products for an e-zine. I'm almost ready to get to turn laps again and I can't wait. Neither can the wife and kids. They've been getting cars for the last year waiting for me to get the track finished! Here's the diagram of what it should look like some day. Thanks for the kind words. I'll keep things updated as they develop.

-Paul


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WTG Paul !!*

I'm with the wife and kids.... Hurry up Dad!!! Is it soup yet???? nd


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> I'm with the wife and kids.... Hurry up Dad!!! Is it soup yet???? nd


Me too ! Sleep is over rated ya know !


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Me too ! Sleep is over rated ya know !


what is this sleep we speak of? man that track is so cool.. I keep being drawn back to the pics excellent work...


Dave


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pshoe if you need someone to test that track for you,put it a really big box and mail it too.... ! 

Pearl if your out there reading this I want ya to help me make THAT ! 
LOL !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> what is this sleep we speak of?
> 
> It's this thing you are supposed to do late at nite instead of working on slot cars, yeah like I'm gonna pass on working on the little beasties! I regularly substitute caffiene for sleep and I feel fine ,just like this little guy ....:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ps64,
That track is awesome! The elevation changes on the road coarse really make a difference! I wish I would have known about the rail heights before I put mine together. What did you use to paint the track with% I used plasticote primer, which worked well, but on silicone tires, it dusts them up real quick. The stock rubber tires work much better on my banked oval. It's on the Ontario Mtr Spwy thread, I'll bump it with some more pics so you can see. It's on a 18' x 4' layout.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is AWESOME! Nice work!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Paint Used*

I got lucky using an enamel spray from Wal-Mart at 88 cents a can. It has worked really well to date. When I can keep the scenery debris off the track! I painted several tracks in the past and ran into the issue of the paint "fading" into the tires, especially silicon. I solved that problem by airbrushing a good coat of dull lacquer over the track. Make absolutely sure you have all sides of the track and slot coated in the base paint first! The lacquer will craze exposed plastic...or worse, melt it! After it dries, the track cleans up easily with a damp cloth and has lasted quite some time. 

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*And it will get worse!*



ScottD961 said:


> coach61 said:
> 
> 
> > what is this sleep we speak of?
> ...


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Gimme your address I'll be right over with some cars,, tell NTX that I'm bringign some Tycos too. My Vintage Tyco Corvette Mako Shark would look great running full tilt on that.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Would like to bump this to the top in case there are any updates that can be added (hint-hint).

Sweet track. :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Swamped, but will post some new stuff*

Hi Guys,

I have kept working on the Ridge a bit at a time and need to post some updates. I also write reviews and performance specs for another site and the holiday season has been keeping me busy writing. I have done some airbrushing on the grassy areas and have started plans for detailing the cliff faces. I need to clean off the debris the airbrush stirred up and take some new photos. I promise to post soon!

Thanks for the push I needed!
-Paul


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

You have got an incredible looking track pshoe64. I like the whole look of it from the oval to the road course very nicely done. You've officially raised the bar.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see more of this myself !


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

mas pictures por favor!!!!!com'on lad push push push!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

BKracer said:


> mas pictures por favor!!!!!com'on lad push push push!!!


Yeah Paul, quit slackin' ! LOL


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Update Phase I*

By popular demand, I took some more photos. That got the ball rolling again and another set of photos will be going up this weekend too. Once I started shooting the pics I decided it was time to add another layer of color. Word of advice, don't start your compressor up at 9:00 PM when your wife is a substitute teacher scheduled to deal with a class from hell the next morning.
SO, with that being said, I will paint more this weekend! But here's what I have done up to date. I airbrushed a base color of light green over all of the grassy areas. I will fade in some darker greens and tans and browns to get that "realistic" ground cover effect. That will help cover the seams in some of the spots as well. Everything is painted with water-based craft paint, thinned 90-10, water to paint and shot through a Kodak Aztec airbrush (pre-Testors version) at 20 PSI. After that, I'm focusing on the cliff formations and the water. Thanks for the all of the feedback and the gentle prodding to get back on this again.

-Paul


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great Progress Paul....*

I see ya been grow'in some grass since we last viewed the scene. I know when the first of my "color" went down it was very reassuring that all the work had been worth it. Your hard work has paid off in spades. It also feels pretty cool to check something off of the punchlist of _"left-to-do's" _:thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking good! Please do keep the progress photos coming... thanks.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great track! How's your banks?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Lookin' sharp there, Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Massive Adjustments*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Great track! How's your banks?


The banks are Tomy AFX pieces and were coaxed into slightly different angles for each turn, so no two are the same. It really messes with you the first time you hit each turn, especially turn 3 off the back stretch. It lays flatter on entry and turns up to a steeper incline on the chute. There will be serious wall scars on that turn in the future, not too unlike Darlington in the good ole days! I cut wooden brackets for each turn, removed the rails, softened the plastic with a heat lamp and let them cool in place to their new shape. The rails were then re-shaped to match the curve and dish of the bank and ground to .015" height from the track surface. I don't recommend doing this! It took me 3 months to get happy with it and I came close to tossing it all out in favor of flat 18" radius turns on more than one occasion. That and my kids probably learned a few words they shouldn't But it's done now and works very well and was worth the effort, but I don't think I'd do it again...the next track is going to be routed!!!!!

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Another Update as Promised*

Here's the second layer of color that went into the grassy parts of the infield. Darker greens and tans and browns are next. I think I need to get the mower out one more time before winter sets in....

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Detail lookin' good!*



pshoe64 said:


> The banks are Tomy AFX pieces and were coaxed into slightly different angles for each turn, so no two are the same. It really messes with you the first time you hit each turn, especially turn 3 off the back stretch. It lays flatter on entry and turns up to a steeper incline on the chute. There will be serious wall scars on that turn in the future, not too unlike Darlington in the good ole days! I cut wooden brackets for each turn, removed the rails, softened the plastic with a heat lamp and let them cool in place to their new shape. The rails were then re-shaped to match the curve and dish of the bank and ground to .015" height from the track surface. I don't recommend doing this! It took me 3 months to get happy with it and I came close to tossing it all out in favor of flat 18" radius turns on more than one occasion. That and my kids probably learned a few words they shouldn't But it's done now and works very well and was worth the effort, but I don't think I'd do it again...the next track is going to be routed!!!!!
> 
> -Paul


I wondered about that! I'm having the same problem getting mine to lay straight. I don't think the "straights" have anything to do with it, I think the turns' geometry is just off. I tried bending track with a heat gun. (Hey Bill, it does look like black lasagna!) Anyways, your track looks really good, and, I'm with you on the next track being routed(like Hilltop's, still waiting on that mold Randy) I'm gonna post new pics of my track when I'm done reconfiguring it.

Rich


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

hey if you make a resin cast of this I'd buy it so my track will be done :wave:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Seriously Paul the track is coming along nicely, looking forward to the weekend pics.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Lots Accomplished*

I was able to put almost 8 hours into the track today. This almost turned into work at one point, can't have that happening. Anyway, 4 new color coats and a black dry brushing and I have the grass and cliffs where I want them. Hard to believe this is just ceiling tiles and paint. Water, bushes, tress and buildings are next.

-Paul


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It's looking really good, Paul. Thanks for sharing the update!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great use of scenery -- looks killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I was able to put almost 8 hours into the track today. This almost turned into work at one point, can't have that happening. Anyway, 4 new color coats and a black dry brushing and I have the grass and cliffs where I want them. Hard to believe this is just ceiling tiles and paint. Water, bushes, tress and buildings are next.

-Paul


Yeah sure Paul. With your talent you could make a tissue box look like racing scenery. Man, that is looking really sharp. Thanks for the pics.
Tom with four thumbs


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*By Coincidence*



TomH said:


> I was able to put almost 8 hours into the track today. This almost turned into work at one point, can't have that happening. Anyway, 4 new color coats and a black dry brushing and I have the grass and cliffs where I want them. Hard to believe this is just ceiling tiles and paint. Water, bushes, tress and buildings are next.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, I'm working up a new "How-To" article on building pit garages using cereal boxes. I've attached a shot of the proto-type.

-Paul


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> Funny thing is, I'm working up a new "How-To" article on building pit garages using cereal boxes.


Looks sharp. I'm looking forward to your post on that.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah me to Paul ! Hey Rudi how did you like your first chat nite? LOL Come back and see us again, we'll leave the lite on for ya!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> Funny thing is, I'm working up a new "How-To" article on building pit garages using cereal boxes. I've attached a shot of the proto-type.
> 
> -Paul


So, is this your "Box Stock" class? 

Rich:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, is this your "Box Stock" class?
> 
> Rich:thumbsup:


Powered by Cheerios and Lucky Charms!!!!

-Paul


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> Funny thing is, I'm working up a new "How-To" article on building pit garages using cereal boxes. I've attached a shot of the proto-type.
> 
> -Paul


hahaha man, I was just trying to make a joke and a kudo to your skills..but now ya got me wondering? Do ya have any plans for tissue boxes? BTW those pit boxes are sharp


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very clever use of a cereal box. I suppose you could use the cereal box version as a template for a more robust version done in luan plywood or Masonite.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Could you use one of those cereal boxes to make a Porshe ,or Ferrari Boxxer?


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Paul!

Great looking track!

Wish mine was that far along......

Question??????

In the picture of the cereal box pit garage I seen a red ferrari 250 in the picture.

I'm assuming it is a casting by someone?

Yourself maybe?

Could you tell me where I might purchase one and what chassis fits under it?

Great looking car to go along with my tomy vintage road racers.


Thank you for whatever info you can provide and keep up the great work!!!!!

Take care!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ferrari 275 GT Coupe*

The Ferrari is a 275 GT Coupe and will be available soon. The silicon is curing as you read! I'll post up an announcement here when they are ready, hopefully by next week.

-Paul


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Taking a WAG at the lineage of the Ferrari, it looks like a high dollar Kyosho die cast buck. That should make a good resin if it is. BTW. WAG means wild [email protected]@ guess.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ferrari*

It actually started out as a HW. I re-worked the wheelbase and added some details to get the 275 look. SCI was already doing a 250LM, so I stretched the front deck and fenders a bit and lowered the roofline of the HW to get the 275 version. I have a couple of the Kyosho 330s that I used as a guide for my 330 cast. The Kyosho cars are fantastic in detail, but are too small for the 1:64th- ish scale of the AFX sizing. I try to stay away from the TJ scale since there are already plenty of players in that line. I usually get a basic shape from something that's already out there and work my way around from that. The Monte Carlos and Grand Prixs I've released all started from the Tyco Buick Regal. New noses, rear valences and windows get sculpted and new cars are ready to hit the track.

-Paul


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul,
I keep going back to the pics of your track and I am very impressed. I am starting a layout myself and was thinking of a similar feel to the ground scenery. Any chance i could get you to tell me how you did it? Thanks, Rob


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

one good thing about being a newb is not having to wait for months at a time 
to see the progress of a cool track like this...instant gratification....
i had a similar idea of using a heat gun to shape the track,now i know it can be done(to
an extent)
Rice


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Any track updates Paul?... Enjoying the build!! nd


----------

